# Millipedes



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, I have found some different types of millipedes, and I am thinking about getting some. My question is would it be ok to keep them together, I do have a spare tank incase anything went wrong and I had to separate them. 

I would also like to see what millipedes other people have, normal types and different types, I would like to see pics if possible

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

spirobolus bungii (not 100% sure on that spelling)

and
not my pic but i have some of these. tonkinbolus dollfusi (again not 100% on the spelling)










tihnk if they are not of the same breed you can mix, if they are the same name you can risk cross breeding.
that and they are horny buggers and will try ot breed with each other anyway............


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Check out the current issue of PRK- there is an article on that very subject. You might also want to PM Spikebrit.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> imagespirobolus bungii (not 100% sure on that spelling)
> 
> and
> not my pic but i have some of these. tonkinbolus dollfusi (again not 100% on the spelling)
> ...


What are the common names of these two?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Check out the current issue of PRK- there is an article on that very subject. You might also want to PM Spikebrit.
> 
> 
> @Dee: Unrelated species are very unlikely to interbreed.


i was told they would try. not that they would manage it. 



Beardies are the best said:


> What are the common names of these two?


they don't have common names as far as i am aware. i was just given the scientific names.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Dee Williams - I have found out that the first one is a Tri Colour Millipede and the second one is a Vietnamese Rainbow Millipede


Anyone else?


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

Only have two millipedes at the moment;









Female a. gigas, (African giant)









Female spirobolus walkeri. Highly recommend these, VERY active, good at handling, eats like a pig, and a nice, vibrant color!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I have quite a few and keep all mine in mixed tanks, Check out this months PRK for my article on questions about mixing millipedes. I can't post my pics up as they are in the article and under copy write. 

All of the millipedes in my mixed tanks are breeding, as they are not closely related they will not breed with each other so you have no risk of cross breeding. Not that it is really a major issue unless you want species specific IMO. Just make sure the species arnt harmful or will hurt each other. As there are a few millipedes that shouldnt really be mixed. 

jay


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

have found alot of different colourful millipedes and was thinking about keeping them all together in a mixed tank. The ones i have found and would like are - Barbados Banded Millipede, Barbados Neon Millipede, Black and White Giant Millipede, Tri Colour Millipede, Long Legged Millipede, Vietnamese Rainbow Millipede, Burmese Millipede and Olive Millipede. I wasn't sure whether it would be ok to keep them together in a large tank


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

LiquidOnyx said:


> Only have two millipedes at the moment;
> 
> image
> Female a. gigas, (African giant)
> ...


What is the common name for the last one


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

ignore the bed it was getting thrown away lol.


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

Beardies are the best said:


> What is the common name for the last one


No idea, unfortunately. All I know is it's a species from China.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Beardies are the best said:


> have found alot of different colourful millipedes and was thinking about keeping them all together in a mixed tank. The ones i have found and would like are - Barbados Banded Millipede, Barbados Neon Millipede, Black and White Giant Millipede, Tri Colour Millipede, Long Legged Millipede, Vietnamese Rainbow Millipede, Burmese Millipede and Olive Millipede. I wasn't sure whether it would be ok to keep them together in a large tank



That's an awful lot of millies unless you tanks i very large there will be some stocking issues. If that tank was large enougth i can't see any major issues with that mix but there are a few. There are lots of millipede there that occupy the same neich. So if you put them together they are all going to be fighting for simular spots, thus when they dig down to shed it is likly that they might be disturbed and then die during shed. 

Personally i would pick two of three of those species, the occupy different areas of the habit and then put them together in a large tank. That there is less chance of problem developing. 

jay


----------

